# HP 640b driver needed



## cmsb

I have been looking for days for a driver download for a 640b dvd drive/burner. It is in an HP Pavilion 824n. Computer crashed, we had no cds that came with machine (xp) I reformatted whole thing in 2000 pro. At least I have that disc for future probs. But I cannot find the dvd driver anywhere to watch movies or burn. I looked on hps website and driverguide.com with no results. HELP!!!!!!!!!   Cory


----------



## sup2jzgte

cmsb said:


> I have been looking for days for a driver download for a 640b dvd drive/burner. It is in an HP Pavilion 824n. Computer crashed, we had no cds that came with machine (xp) I reformatted whole thing in 2000 pro. At least I have that disc for future probs. But I cannot find the dvd driver anywhere to watch movies or burn. I looked on hps website and driverguide.com with no results. HELP!!!!!!!!!   Cory



Did it come with the HP or was is an aftermarket?  Is there anything else on there other than 640B?

are you sure that 824n is the proper model number?  I looked on the net and that number does not show up anywhere as a PC


----------



## cmsb

sup2jzgte said:


> Did it come with the HP or was is an aftermarket?  Is there anything else on there other than 640B?
> 
> are you sure that 824n is the proper model number?  I looked on the net and that number does not show up anywhere as a PC



The puter came from best buy with a dvdr drive and a cd drive already installed along with lightscribe, intervideo sonic ect. I got lightscribe reinstalled with intervideo windvd. But it still doesn't play movies and it says I don't have a dvd drive. It appears as a cd drive with a generic windows dvd driver. I know I need the right driver but darned if I can find it. . The dvd drive had lightscribe and burning capabilities. Model number I aint sure. I did a system search in the puter and this is what the system folder said: 

Manufacturer   HP Pavilion 061
system model   PS500AA-ABA-A824N


It says right on the front of the tower "pavilion a824n ".

Cory


----------



## cmsb

This is what it says under components, multimedia, cd rom,

Drive E is registered as a cd rom drive and it is named as

Name  HP DVD writer 640b.

Manufacturer is listed as this:

Manufacturer (standard cd rom drives)


Status is reading ok.  Cory


----------



## sup2jzgte

cmsb said:


> The puter came from best buy with a dvdr drive and a cd drive already installed along with lightscribe, intervideo sonic ect. I got lightscribe reinstalled with intervideo windvd. But it still doesn't play movies and it says I don't have a dvd drive. It appears as a cd drive with a generic windows dvd driver. I know I need the right driver but darned if I can find it. . The dvd drive had lightscribe and burning capabilities. Model number I aint sure. I did a system search in the puter and this is what the system folder said:
> 
> Manufacturer   HP Pavilion 061
> system model   PS500AA-ABA-A824N
> 
> Cory



Your best bet is to go here and talk to a customer service rep live via the internet and they can trace it via your serial number and get you the drivers 

http://ipgweb.cce.hp.com/ipgna/call...=214847&SCOID=82702&PSOID=91286&lang=en&cc=us


Oh I think your PC number is 854N, I will look just in case HP is having PMS issues


----------



## sup2jzgte

I found update firmware 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericSoftwareDownloadIndex?lc=en&cc=us&softwareitem=ob-40562-1

Surf here
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&lang=en&dlc=en&product=455746


----------



## The_Other_One

You don't need drivers for burners...  Is everything showing up ok in System Proporties?


----------



## cmsb

The_Other_One said:


> You don't need drivers for burners...  Is everything showing up ok in System Proporties?




Here is the deal. Every time I try to play a dvd for a test, with real player for example, it says it needs to download software to open the dvd. It downloads the update, then a box comes up that says I must have a dvd player installed to use the software. It tells me to use the disc that came with the machine to install the software. I didn't get a disc for this machine. 

My system crashed doing a cleanup a week ago. I accidentally deleted the system root hall dll file. I could not boot it up in safe mode or any other mode. The file was gone. So only having a windows 2000 pro disc from another computer of mine, I reformatted and installed 2000 pro and started from scratch. I have after many sleepless nights got alot of the drivers downloaded to configure my monitor and I had to locate realtech audio codecs to allow me to have any sound from my speakers. 

So I naturally assume I need to download software somewhere from the web to make the machine recognize my dvd drive as a dvd drive instead of a cd drive. Intervideo tells me I have no codec installed if I use it to play a dvd. Realplayer says i do not have a dvd on my system. Hp tech in chat told me I could not use 2000 on this system with this hardware. They said 2000 would not work with this hardware bundle. I don't know why. I have been told 2000 and XP are very similar and I did manage to get several drivers and codecs downloaded that I believe were originally on my system like realtech audio codecs and everything else is working just fine. 

If Hp is right, am I gonna need to buy a dvd drive/burner and install it in my machine with the software and scrap the factory installed drive???

Funny thing about the HP tech I was chatting with is he/she told me they were not familiar with 2000. Now what kind of computer tech would not be faniliar with 2000? Is this HPs way of trying to con their users into staying with the original operating system by some chance by telling a bunch of lies???????  Or was this tech telling me the truth(meaning I am barking up a dead tree trying to get this xp dvd drive to work with a new 20000 system)? Cory


----------

